# New Toy!!!



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, so it's not a new beretta or any other handgun. But it's a brand spankin' new american made Fender Stratocaster!!! Just got it today, can't wait to start recording with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

I bought a guitar and amp many years ago in an effort to try and teach myself to play.

I injured my left elbow as a kid and had nerve damage in that arm, though. So, sometimes my left hand won't do what I want it to. I couldn't change cords fast enough. I was gonna have to restring the guitar for a left handed person if I wanted to play.

After letting it sit there for years, I finally sold my guitar and amp last year for gun money


----------



## Raider (May 1, 2006)

*This is my Squire Strat (Affinity). It's autographed by Metallica.

*


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Raider said:


> *This is my Squire Strat (Affinity). It's autographed by Metallica.
> 
> *


Pretty cool... 

Who did the paint job? or is it a stock paint job...?

On a side note, I was able to hang out with James Hetfield and Kirk Hammett many, many years ago. Back in the "And Justice for All" days... Pretty cool guys...


----------

